# First Mods 230Rs



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

I will freely admit that all mods undertaken on our camper have been 'borrowed' from this site. Thank you to all who post great ideas and there are even some that the non-mechanically inclined (ie ME) can do. Started with some simple ones.

1) Needed shelves for the garage closet so found some cheap expandable ones that also allow us to use the 'dead' space for board games etc. 
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Pa_i4p3U-TM/UDaP-RNwQ6I/AAAAAAAAAAo/OMRV0C8smCk/s512/001.JPG[/img]
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yaA5QxQpmsc/UDaQIxJUDaI/AAAAAAAAAB4/1yi2aktuBas/s512/bottom%2520closet%2520garage.jpg

2) Had a bumper hitch from the popup and attached it to the bumper of the Outback as a storage option for the hitch when camping. Wanted to keep the hitch off the ground and out of the weather as much as possible and this way it is under the slide. I am working on the PVC pipe idea for the WD bars.
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hu4qbyrw-7Y/UDaQEqWJ9yI/AAAAAAAAABY/zzXkHBxo_Uw/s720/007.JPG

3) Added a TV/DVD player to the garage/bunk area. 
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Bs35GvZbTkg/UDaQC2f_2sI/AAAAAAAAABI/SqkjDWu7BG4/s720/005.JPG

4) I have read so much about the need for slideout support while the slide is in and not being very good with building stuff, I got some help. A friend is a welder and completed the project for me. He used materials that were going to be thrown away from his job site and made this slide support. It has been painted and a piece of carpet that came with our camper was used to soften the top. Hopefully no bouncing as we go down the road. 
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Jjv34DQTjtY/UDaQGrTfZTI/AAAAAAAAABg/crxXPK08hJ8/s720/008.JPG
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-l1QHHgf9kW8/UDaQH897R1I/AAAAAAAAABo/ZD1hZlYYDOM/s512/009.JPG


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Aussiefire said:


> I will freely admit that all mods undertaken on our camper have been 'borrowed' from this site. Thank you to all who post great ideas and there are even some that the non-mechanically inclined (ie ME) can do. Started with some simple ones.
> 
> 1) Needed shelves for the garage closet so found some cheap expandable ones that also allow us to use the 'dead' space for board games etc.
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Pa_i4p3U-TM/UDaP-RNwQ6I/AAAAAAAAAAo/OMRV0C8smCk/s512/001.JPG[/img]
> ...


Good job... I like the storage idea for the hitch but I must admit I leave mine in place on the truck so I can bash my shins into it. lol
Nice pics!
crunchman


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Aussiefire said:


> I will freely admit that all mods undertaken on our camper have been 'borrowed' from this site. Thank you to all who post great ideas and there are even some that the non-mechanically inclined (ie ME) can do. Started with some simple ones.
> 
> 1) Needed shelves for the garage closet so found some cheap expandable ones that also allow us to use the 'dead' space for board games etc.
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Pa_i4p3U-TM/UDaP-RNwQ6I/AAAAAAAAAAo/OMRV0C8smCk/s512/001.JPG[/img]
> ...


Very nice. Funny you mentioned the WD bar storage, I just added mine today.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

RDS said:


> I will freely admit that all mods undertaken on our camper have been 'borrowed' from this site. Thank you to all who post great ideas and there are even some that the non-mechanically inclined (ie ME) can do. Started with some simple ones.
> 
> 1) Needed shelves for the garage closet so found some cheap expandable ones that also allow us to use the 'dead' space for board games etc.
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Pa_i4p3U-TM/UDaP-RNwQ6I/AAAAAAAAAAo/OMRV0C8smCk/s512/001.JPG[/img]
> ...


Very nice. Funny you mentioned the WD bar storage, I just added mine today.
[/quote]

Looks good. What size PVC did you use and how did you attach the pipe to the frame? It looks like you have mounted it in the same area that I would like to do it


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Aussiefire said:


> I will freely admit that all mods undertaken on our camper have been 'borrowed' from this site. Thank you to all who post great ideas and there are even some that the non-mechanically inclined (ie ME) can do. Started with some simple ones.
> 
> 1) Needed shelves for the garage closet so found some cheap expandable ones that also allow us to use the 'dead' space for board games etc.
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Pa_i4p3U-TM/UDaP-RNwQ6I/AAAAAAAAAAo/OMRV0C8smCk/s512/001.JPG[/img]
> ...


Very nice. Funny you mentioned the WD bar storage, I just added mine today.
[/quote]

Looks good. What size PVC did you use and how did you attach the pipe to the frame? It looks like you have mounted it in the same area that I would like to do it
[/quote]
I used a piece of 4" PVC 34" long and attached it to the cross brace at the rear of the LP tanks.

I used two stainless hose clamps to attach them. It is very secure.


----------



## mybad (Jul 7, 2012)

I notice your WDH has swivals with pins instead of the bars loading from the bottom side. What kind is that and what weight will it do? I like the look of yours over the equalizer i have, seems more heavy duty. mine is the standard 10000, with 1000 bars.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

mybad said:


> I notice your WDH has swivals with pins instead of the bars loading from the bottom side. What kind is that and what weight will it do? I like the look of yours over the equalizer i have, seems more heavy duty. mine is the standard 10000, with 1000 bars.


It is an Equalizer 4 point hitch. Same weights as yours. The model # is 90-00-1000. We were supposed to get the cheaper E2 hitch as part of the deal but somewhere between the sale and installation somebody messed up and installed the Equalizer. Who was I to correct them!!


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

crunchman12002 said:


> I will freely admit that all mods undertaken on our camper have been 'borrowed' from this site. Thank you to all who post great ideas and there are even some that the non-mechanically inclined (ie ME) can do. Started with some simple ones.
> 
> 1) Needed shelves for the garage closet so found some cheap expandable ones that also allow us to use the 'dead' space for board games etc.
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Pa_i4p3U-TM/UDaP-RNwQ6I/AAAAAAAAAAo/OMRV0C8smCk/s512/001.JPG[/img]
> ...


Good job... I like the storage idea for the hitch but I must admit I leave mine in place on the truck so I can bash my shins into it. lol
Nice pics!
crunchman
[/quote]

It was a combination of black and blue shins and grease stains on pants that motivated this little mod!!


----------

